# A Thyroid Diet that really helped me



## molonese (Jul 20, 2011)

I battled Hashimoto's and hypothyroid for a number of years. I struggled with depression, anxiety attacks, fatigue, memory loss and falling hair. I was told by numerous doctors that there was no cure for Hashimoto's. It's a lonely journey when you hear THAT.

This is when I decided to take things into my own hands and started experimenting with food, nutrition and lifestyle changes.

32 books, 12 doctors and healers, years of trial-and-errors and endless research hours later I ... found a solution. Today, as a certified nutrition coach I would like to share my story with you.

There is a lot of talk about gluten, vit b-12, selenium etc on the forum and all of it is correct. If you want to find out EVERYTHING you need to know about nutrition and how to figure out your own dietary needs (everyone is different and we all heal differently), then you can log on and hear my phone presentation on September 27th 7-8pm EST. It's free. If you can't make it, it's OK, just register and have the call details sent to you later.

Register here if you want to get on the free call. 

I will talk about the key food changes that help people with autoimmune diseases have a turning point. Please allow me to share my experience with you. What have you got to lose?

In Best Spirits,

Magdalena.


----------



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you! This information is very much appreciated... thanks you for taking the time to post!


----------



## lhyne (Nov 13, 2011)

What an inspiring experience. I want to learn the solutions you have made with your health problem and I really thank you for sharing this because you are really a good example of a strong and courageous person. You never quit in your challenges in life. That's great! I hope you can help more and more people in their health problems. You are kind.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Seriously - "newbies" posting replies to what is clearly an advertisement.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Maybe there's a timeshare offer too!!??


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

She happens to be a paid advertiser of this site and I personally looked over every piece of information she is offering before allowing her to become a "contributing member" as her title suggests.

Without her and others like her, we have no boards so if you will, please take it easy on her.

I allowed this as a special promotion for her seminar. It's a one time thread and is limited in nature.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, but when she posts as a contributing member and talks about her Hashimoto solution, she doesn't disclose that it is a business. In prior posts it has sounded like she is a helpful contributing forum member with no business affiliation. I think she should have to disclose her affiliation in a tag line in her signature - otherwise people get could get confused, and it kind of makes the forum feel like an infomercial.


----------



## willow542000 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have always had a weight problem, was under control pretty much, but I have gained about 60 lbs in the last 2 years. With the Thryoid out and on meds, is it going to be an easy battle for me to lose this weight back off or am I going to have to be a long distance runner and climb Mt Rushmore in order to lose a lb or two? I'm 66, so won't be able to do much strenerous excercise, but any suggestions as to what I can do to get back down to a pretty normal weight? Thanks so much!


----------

